# Solved: Change steam folder



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I have 3 OS on my rig, witha huge amount of steam games. These are all installed under my 1st vista install. I need to use these in XP, but i dont want to go through the whole download procedure, and preferably without copying the full 30 gig. Is it possible to change the steam path? ~Cheers all


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe log into XP, install Steam to the same folder on the drive it is put through the Vista install... Shouldn't erase the steamapps and such folders. 
So Steam does not run simply by opening the exe from where it is?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Tried that, but it wants to install everything there, and in so doing deletes all my info- which i had backed up, thankfully. 
Given up for now, till next time anyway


----------

